# HANGZHOU | China Resources Liangzhu MixC | 285m | 935ft | 58 fl | U/C



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

【杭】建设纪实——华润良渚万象城 | 285m+35m+33m+16m | 58F | 主楼封顶，幕墙1/2 - 杭州 - 高楼迷摩天族


【杭】建设纪实——华润良渚万象城 | 285m+35m+33m+16m | 58F | 主楼封顶，幕墙1/2 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by explosm










































































*


----------



## EA_Lariúd (Nov 2, 2020)

Perfect!!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

The *Chinese name "万象城" does not stand for the Lao Capital Vientiane 😅*, although the Lao Capital shares the same characters in Chinese coincidently.
It's a brand name for the shopping center chain owned by the China Resources Group* which means "City of tens of thousands of aspects or appearances" in Chinese.*
The official English name for "万象城" is actually *MixC*
China Resources Group has dozens of *MixC Shopping Centers (Chinese:万象城)* all across China.
There's a logo in the rendering gives you the clue













​


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **explosm*

*2020/11/30














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by explosm

2020/12/25





























*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it will have helipad, thanks for posting  😁 😁


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by explosm

2021/01/03























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by explosm*
*
2021/01/10














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by explosm 2021/01/28*


----------



## BigStocks (Jan 27, 2021)

oscillation said:


> 【杭】建设纪实——华润良渚万象城 | 285m+35m+33m+16m | 58F | 主楼封顶，幕墙1/2 - 杭州 - 高楼迷摩天族
> 
> 
> 【杭】建设纪实——华润良渚万象城 | 285m+35m+33m+16m | 58F | 主楼封顶，幕墙1/2 ,高楼迷摩天族
> ...


it just looks fantastic


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by FrankJJD












































*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^
@oscillation what is this fire inside the plot?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Celebrating the foundation pour


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-02-09 by explosm


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-14 by explosm


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by explosm









































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by explosm 

2021/04/04






































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by explosm 2021/04/09





























*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like supertall surrounded with residential buildings


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-21 by bemagic007


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-22 by bemagic007


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-06 by leoSee


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-16 by leoSee


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

I think the Skyscrapercenter location is wrong, can someone tell me the location?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By leoSee on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it will be surrounded by residential buildings


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Seen from the city center
















Posted by 847003960 on Gaoloumi


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @Munwon, @kanye, is there a thread about the construction on the center-right of the photo? 
Posted by 847003960 on Gaoloumi


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> @zwamborn, @Munwon, @kanye, is there a thread about the construction on the center-right of the photo?











HANGZHOU | Hang Lung Westlake 66 | 150m | 90m x 2 | 64m...


From the Achitects KPF KPF-Designed West Lake 66 Breaks Ground in Hangzhou Situated at the point of connection between West Lake, a UNESCO World Heritage Site, and the Grand Canal, the 194,000 square meter project seeks to reinvigorate the city’s deteriorated surrounding blocks with five...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-24 via holy01


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-06 by daoshixiashan


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am happy to see the secondary buildings concluded


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

KillerZavatar said:


> I think the Skyscrapercenter location is wrong, can someone tell me the location?


It's in northern part of Hangzhou. 1.9km to the west of the Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@little universe, omg, so far from the city center


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks! location was off not by much, but with so few buildings around it was enough for me to get completely lost, fixed the location on SSP.


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here are some great 4K screenshots from a xigua video capturing construction progress from around a week or two ago.
It's good to see various areas and districts of Hangzhou come together and form another Chinese metropolitan megacity.
 


https://www.ixigua.com/7094937069696320032?logTag=f5ba151b1bb64fddf810


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-16 by 847003960 










2022-05-24 by 无奈的觉悟丶


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous cladding


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-29 by 无奈的觉悟丶


----------

